# Magathy River Report - Hits on Rubber Fish Lures



## Smitty (Jul 2, 2004)

I went out on a boat with a few friends late Sunday afternoon on the Magothy River. We fished in the vicinity of the marina where Magothy Seafood is located and then at a few points and jettys between there and the mouth of the river. (Try the wings at Magothy Seafood some time. They are hot!) 

Fishing was ok. We each caught 5 or 6 fish. Some were small Striper that had to go back and the rest were Perch. Nothing too big.

We were using 2-3 inch rubber lures made to look like Shad and Minnows. They're made by a company called Storm with the slogan "Always Think Like A Fish, No Matter how Weird it Gets."  You can buy them at Bass Pro Shop (or a lot of other places). The lures are amazingly real looking and their movement through the water looks natural as well. We would cast out from the boat towards a downed tree, some rocks or other structure, reel in and pause every so often. The fish seemed to strike on the pause as the lure fell a little.

We also had some success with a few heavier spinners. Both the body and the blade of the spinners were made to look like minnows. So it seems they were hitting anything that resembled minnows and/or shad.

Anyone else had any luck with the Storm lures that I'm talking about?

Weather was nice. Fishing was good. Company was great.

Good luck fishin',
Smitty


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I have had great success with Storm lures! They come in all different sizes. When fishing for larger fish in the fall I will go up to the 5 or 6 inch storms. The only downfall is they are rubber and bluefish tear em up. But other than that one of my top lures next to Bass Asassins!


----------



## Smitty (Jul 2, 2004)

*good to know*

I'm glad to hear that other people are having success with the Storm lures. Some times it's just hard to get to the bait shop if it's a last minute trip or not worth the effort if I'm only going fishing for a couple of hours in the evening. I also don't feel so bad about getting the Storm lures snagged on things and losing them because they're a lot cheaper than your standard plastic fish lure with the trebble hooks.

Anyone else have any luck with rubber fish lures? What colors? Sizes? What kind of fish?

Smitty


----------



## HawgHvn (Jun 4, 2003)

Red & White Storm was a slaying lure for rocks last fall. Natural shad color seems to work year round as well. Heard one story about a shad Storm picking up a citation flounder a few weeks ago. Will be trying the 10" this fall. Also put a storm as the stinger on my umbrella rig for this fall. Can't wait to see how that works out.


----------

